# Gas Cylinders for Cookers



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi
Can enyone help me I have purchased an apartment on The Tomb of the Kings Road Paphos and the cooker has a gas bottle which at present has gas in it.

My main problem is were to go for a new one. I have asked around the local shops but they either look at me as if I'm from another planet or just say supermarket. Yeh, but which supermarket? I have asked in the supermarkets but I seem to have grown two heads in there, I'm just English not from Venus. 

Please can someone tell me where my nearest supplier is.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Orbit said:


> Hi
> Can enyone help me I have purchased an apartment on The Tomb of the Kings Road Paphos and the cooker has a gas bottle which at present has gas in it.
> 
> My main problem is were to go for a new one. I have asked around the local shops but they either look at me as if I'm from another planet or just say supermarket. Yeh, but which supermarket? I have asked in the supermarkets but I seem to have grown two heads in there, I'm just English not from Venus.
> ...


Hi Orbit,
Its the smaller supermarkets and kiosks that sell the gas bottles not the big supermarkets.
Most of the larger kiosks have them.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you Veronica,

I will take my two heads in there next.


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

also look in the petrol stations. They usually keep them outside. I get mine from the Petrolina just down the road from me.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

*big big thank you*



atw26 said:


> also look in the petrol stations. They usually keep them outside. I get mine from the Petrolina just down the road from me.


You have made my problem seem so much easier now I have places to look:clap2:


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Orbit said:


> Hi
> Can enyone help me I have purchased an apartment on The Tomb of the Kings Road Paphos and the cooker has a gas bottle which at present has gas in it.
> 
> My main problem is were to go for a new one. I have asked around the local shops but they either look at me as if I'm from another planet or just say supermarket. Yeh, but which supermarket? I have asked in the supermarkets but I seem to have grown two heads in there, I'm just English not from Venus.
> ...


Hi Orbit

Your post reminded me of a previous visit to Cyprus and a situation experienced whilst departing Larnaca Airport. We got a distinct impression there was underlying resentment when asking for information and assistance. We also were made to feel as if we were from another planet !! British airways staff actually came to our rescue at that time. I'm trying to be tactful writing this so have no wish to go into detail. However, my wife and I are contemplating retirement to Cyprus but the memory of this makes us wonder if we are doing the right thing for ourselves.

This is a great forum for information, hope you make out ok finding your Gas.

Regards, Trip.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hi Trip*

I find that its mainly in the tourist areas you get Cypriots with attitude. Many of the smaller villages offer a welcome which Cyprus has been famous for.

Don't let it put you off, try Paphos it has a large number of expats and the culture merges a little.

I'm BA Staff, nice to know my fellow staff members helped.

Regards

Orbit


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the looks are because almost none of the new or renovated houses/apartments have the gas cylinders any more. I got the weird looks even from my moms neighbor who actually sells them. She asked me 5 times if I was sure I needed that and that is what I meant. She later told me that she only carries them for some oldtimers and only sells them occasionally so she was surprised that my landlord would buy a new gas stove top for a brand new house. Maybe, not being natural gas coming direct to the house, people think it's a hassle and a hazard


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I think the looks are because almost none of the new or renovated houses/apartments have the gas cylinders any more. I got the weird looks even from my moms neighbor who actually sells them. She asked me 5 times if I was sure I needed that and that is what I meant. She later told me that she only carries them for some oldtimers and only sells them occasionally so she was surprised that my landlord would buy a new gas stove top for a brand new house. Maybe, not being natural gas coming direct to the house, people think it's a hassle and a hazard


Surely the cylinders are exactly the same as those used in portable gas fires?
Just about everyone has at least one of those and of course there are the gas bbq's too which use the same ones.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

i don't know about the portable gas fires but with the bbq's the tank is directly underneath and is only used outside so not as much of a hazard. The lady is in a very old neighborhood in Nicosia which is mainly Cypriot and most don't seem to care about the "new" gas bbqs. My husband who is a serious cook would have been very upset if he had to use an electric stove top.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> i don't know about the portable gas fires but with the bbq's the tank is directly underneath and is only used outside so not as much of a hazard. The lady is in a very old neighborhood in Nicosia which is mainly Cypriot and most don't seem to care about the "new" gas bbqs. My husband who is a serious cook would have been very upset if he had to use an electric stove top.


If by 'the lady' you mean the original poster they are in a touristy area of Paphos not in Nicosia.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry i mean my mom's neighbor. I guess the heat is getting to me I am not thinking very clearly


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Orbit said:


> I find that its mainly in the tourist areas you get Cypriots with attitude. Many of the smaller villages offer a welcome which Cyprus has been famous for.
> 
> Don't let it put you off, try Paphos it has a large number of expats and the culture merges a little.
> 
> ...


Hi Orbit

Thanks for your reassurance, Paphos is where we are aiming for, we are planning another visit without going into holiday mode to view property to rent at first and also to buy. 

Regards

Tripp.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your advise, I have just returned from Cyprus and with your help was able to locate two gas sourses, and low and behold when reading the notice board in my apartment block someone had put a card up for home delivery.

I agree with the remarks above I don't like the gas cylinder in the apartment I have two one for the cooker and one for a gas fire. I intend to change the cooker to electric as soon as possible but things keep taking my money. for example new washing machine and this time one of my air conditioning units decided to curl up it toes and had to be renewed. Well I am back in England and once again in debt, when its paid I may be able to save again for a cooker to replace the current one. Fingers crossed. 

Again thank you to everyone


----------

